# UPS vs surge protectors (having a surge protector in front of UPS not good)?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

We recently had some major power issues at our business...

During a recent storm, the transformer outside our work blew.. The electric company came and replaced the unit, but forgot to install a neutral wire! As a result 140volts to 160 volts went flowing through our building for 3 days till they finally fixed it.

In nearly every case we had a UPS (BR1000 from APC) hooked up to a pc.. so they seemed to protect our equipment.

In 2 cases, the UPS did not protect the equipment.. as a result the PSU in the PC was shot.. the UPS was directly connected to the outlet, no surge protectors in between.

Does anyone know if it is considered taboo (for what reason) to have a surge protector in between the UPS and the the wall? I would think in our case, had we had a surge protector in between, the PSU may have not blown, and only a $5 surge protector would have taken the fall?

Thanks for any input


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont think that the surge protector in front of the ups is a bad thing,
probably a good thing, sorta double redundency. But with the ups
plugged straight into wall outlet I see no problem. Unless the pc was 
plugged into just the surge side of the ups. Most all the ups's Ive 
seen have a few sockets for surge and a few for ups. All the plugs
are not for ups. Unless yours is different.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Most UPS manufacturers warn against plugging their UPS units into a surge protector.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lead3 said:


> Most UPS manufacturers warn against plugging their UPS units into a surge protector.


Yeah, APC says it voids the protection policy if you do so.. unless you use an APC power strip.

Based on a electrical engineer today.. i think the best alternative solution might be an apc surge strip on the battery port of the unit (just one strip and only using it for the pc and monitors). 

It is considered taboo to have the strip plugged into the surge protected (not battery) outlets of the unit.

I guess dual conversion UPSs are the best solution, as they provide more instant rollover on positive voltage spikes, as they operate seperate from the incoming current, almost like on "mini battery mode" or a controlled fashion.. but we will stick with our existing UPS for now I guess.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts on home usage.. where.. I have a Triplight 8 port power strip.. which has a 15 amp circuit breaker (model PS2408).. but this really doesnt protect from surge.. 

For my home theater setup.. i have everything on this strip, then the strip into the wall.. I'm guessing to be safer I should have a surge protected strip coming out the wall and that 8 porter into it (or maybe just a surge block, something that can be reset)..

Any thoughts on what the type of strip or block i would want that can be reset after surge and not thrown out (MOV only on the throw aways)...

Thanks


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I had found this Line-R 1200V device (voltage regulator).. I thought this one might be good to get at home, where i have the non surge protected strip of entertainment equipment running.. I would put all non battery backed up electronics on this and the other strip on a UPS.

I'm assuming the 1200 is enough juice to power a receiver, dvd player, and some misc. equipment, whereas I have the other 400-600 watts of electronics on a UPS.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

markm75 said:


> We recently had some major power issues at our business...
> 
> During a recent storm, the transformer outside our work blew.. The electric company came and replaced the unit, but forgot to install a neutral wire! As a result 140volts to 160 volts went flowing through our building for 3 days till they finally fixed it.
> 
> ...


I'd be calling APC for claims service. Every UPS i've seen had built in surge protection.


----------

